# Cheap Car Parts / Accessories - www.micksgarage.com



## Ciaran J (30 Mar 2004)

Hi,
Here's a good tip for anyone looking for car Parts..!

I just bought a Headlamp for the wife's VW Polo on www.micksgarage.com for 72 EUR inc Vat. The Motor Factors were quoting me 100 EUR plus ..! 
Even with shipping 7.5EUR (Arrived the following day via courier) it worked out far cheaper. 

rgds
Ciaran


----------



## ajapale (30 Mar 2004)

Thanks Ciaran,

This looks very interesting. Has anyone had any experienc with Mick?

The Quote is from About Micks Garage


> MicksGarage.com was started in May 2003 with a view to supplying a quality accessories and parts service at a very affordable price, we aim to be a one stop shop for all your motoring needs.
> 
> We currently have over 3500 items in stock and we will be greatly increasing our range over the coming months.
> 
> ...



Ajapale


----------



## elderdog (30 Mar 2004)

*Its probably my sticky paws but ....*

I couldnt find any oil filters, air filters, oil or brake pads

Cant believe that they are not there so assume it down to me not understanding how to drive the site.

Anyone able to help on this ?


eDog


----------



## Ciaran J (30 Mar 2004)

*Re: Its probably my sticky paws but ....*

Hi eDog,
I also had a look on the site for an oil filter for the Polo but could not find them either. I mailed the site [info@micksgarage.com] and they informed me that they do not stock it. They don't seem to have very technical parts on the site.
As far as i can see the only Car Specific products they stock apart from the accessories are lamps, indicators, bonnets, bumpers, panels, wishbones, mirrors and mirror glass. However i did get a good deal on the headlamp as it saved me a good 20 EUR..!

I would be interested if anyone else has experience with these guys also...as i reckon its about time we get some sites selling car stuff. From my experience Motor Factors are very expensive for most car items.
Why is it we don't have much competition in the industry for general motor parts.....?
The UK has Halfords and the like.....i for one would welcome some choice.

rgds
Ciaran


----------



## elderdog (30 Mar 2004)

*Motor factors ....*

Yes CJ !

If you are into motor factor stuff and not down in the deep south it can be very worthwhile to go up North.

e.g. My last foray up there I came back with some 5 litre cans of semisynthetic oil at a cost of Stg7/can

FWIW I believe that Partco have a couple of branches in the North

eDog


----------



## Techman (31 Mar 2004)

*Motor factors ....*

Do Partco sell online?


----------



## elderdog (31 Mar 2004)

*Partco*

dont think they do ....


www.partcogroup.co.uk/


----------



## Guest109 (15 Jul 2006)

recently while driving through drogheda a wiper came off and got damaged, i had to buy a new complete blade cost 17 euros, a few weeks later at a market in newry i bought 2 blades for £3 RIP OFF IRELAND INDEED


----------



## Johnon71 (15 Jul 2006)

If you want to buy second hand from a scrap yard try the place behind the Statoil Garage just off the Ballymun Road. On the Left on the way down from the M50 roundabout.

I recently bought two head lamps and a rear lens there for 100euro. Got my wifes punto through the NCT.

J


----------



## Zeus (16 Jul 2006)

Also,
www.partsgateway.co.uk
www.otto.ie  [parts for German cars]
www.eurocarparts.co.uk 


I have not used any of these.


----------



## Guest108 (17 Jul 2006)

Zeus said:
			
		

> Also,
> www.otto.ie  [parts for German cars]



Otto are rubbish, never have anything. Seems to be run by people with only counter experience and know nothing of the mechanics of a car. Save yourself the trip and go to a garage. At least your guaranteed to get the right part.


----------



## glamourfish (16 Feb 2007)

If you want to buy second hand from a scrap yard try the place behind the Statoil Garage just off the Ballymun Road. On the Left on the way down from the M50 roundabout.

Anybody have a number or address for this place.....or anybody know where i can find a rear tail light lens for a nissan vanette cargo 1999?


----------

